#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Лунг

## Anthony

Товарищи.
Вера принял прибежище у Ламы Оле.

Вопрос... на что дают первый лунг?
Выходил похоже в этот момент.
Но медитацию прошел, где Оле говорит: "Чьи барабанные перепонки коснется моя речь - тот получит лунг".
А вот что за лунг - пропустил ((

P.S. Замечательный мужик Оле. Хоть и носки кладет на всеобщее обозрение )

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вопрос... на что дают первый лунг?


На что угодно могут давать.

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Anthony, можете проконсультироваться тут : http://vk.com/club12898600

----------

Anthony (24.01.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Товарищи.
> Вера принял прибежище у Ламы Оле.


Поздравляю, амиго! Остальное - мелочи жизни. Честное кармадорджевское...

----------

Чиффа (24.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Никаких "первых" лунгов не бывает.
Лунг - не более чем звуковая передача того, что было получено таким же способом от других учителей, входящих в линию преемственности того, на что лунг даётся.

Вообще, Оле на лекциях всегда говорит, на что он будет давать лунги.
Но так как в БЦ основная масса занимается практиками нёндро, то Оле почти всегда на своих лекциях даёт лунги на нёндро.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Абсолютно искренне присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

Кстати, носки - не единственная упайя (искусный метод) ламы Оле. В арсенале - замечательные шутки на тему секса и других "табуированных" предметов. Как неоднократно говорил сам лама (непрямая цитата), "моя задача сделать так, чтобы закомплексованные и ханжески настроенные люди убегали бы от нас, визжа..."

P.S. Ну а на затронутую ранее тему Прибежища, способов его принятия, практик, применяемых после его принятия, обязанностей, возникающих после его принятия (на внешнем, внутреннем и тайном уровне) и проявляющихся вследствие того благих качеств настоятельно рекомендую прочесть первоисточник: устные наставления Гуру Ринпоче (Падмасамбхавы) своей жене Еше Цогьял, сокрытые в терма. 

*См.: Учения Дакини / 2-е изд., перераб. - СПб: Уддияна, 2006. - С. 40-60*

----------

Aion (24.01.2012), Aliona (27.01.2012), Allestern (10.08.2012), Anthony (24.01.2012), Чиффа (24.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> P.S. Ну а на затронутую ранее тему Прибежища, способов его принятия, практик, применяемых после его принятия, обязанностей, возникающих после его принятия (на внешнем, внутреннем и тайном уровне) и проявляющихся вследствие того благих качеств настоятельно рекомендую прочесть первоисточник: устные наставления Гуру Ринпоче (Падмасамбхавы) своей жене Еше Цогьял, сокрытые в терма.


В данном случае надо читать не Падмасамбахву, а то что относится к данной школе, то есть ламрим Гампопы (Драгоценное украшение освобождения), где всё описано в соответствии с представлениями в Кагью.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

тема любви к Оле. забавно  :Smilie:

----------


## Anthony

Друзья.
По теме все разузнал. Спасибо
Чтобы не открывать новую тему - продолжу здесь.

Есчо вопросики есть... 
Т.к. упор школы делается на персону Тхайе Дордже... Могу ли я выполнять визуализации на Ургьена?
И есть ли какие либо материалы в рунете (ссылки\контакты) с практикующими Карма Кагью  :EEK!: "по версии Ургьена"  ?
И существуют ли вообще различия в практиках между тем и другим ?

Очень прошу не умничать, многого не знаю. Если можете - объясните. Если нет - нет.
Спасибо за внимание... и понимание )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Можете, но вслух этого говорить не стоит  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (26.01.2012), Zambala (11.04.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

См. Два Кармапы

----------

Anthony (26.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Aion, спасибо, но читал уже эту... Не увидел конкретных указаний по практикам.

----------

Aion (26.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

А какие нужны указания по практикам?
Не зависимо от того, какую и от кого была получена практика, она всегда выполняется именно так, как была получена.
Если была получена очень похожая практика от другого учителя, то можно выбирать, какую практику выполнять. Но никакого смешивания или переделывания быть не должно.

----------

Aion (26.01.2012), Allestern (10.08.2012), Артем Тараненко (26.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Aion, спасибо, но читал уже эту... Не увидел конкретных указаний по практикам.


Дык, кто Вам лунг в интернете выложит?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все получилось, как и следовало ожидать..... :Frown: 

Энтони. Поздравляю и сочувствую. Наверно, надо было все-таки предварительно выяснить, что Вам дают, как это практиковать, что Вас ждет на принятии Прибежища и задать все вопросы  Оле лично прямо там, а не разглядывать его носки. И теперь не мучались бы, разузнавая, а что это было.

Вы взяли контакт кого-то, кто хорошо знает практики, которые дает Оле? поговорите с ними.

И, наверно, направьте все усилия, чтобы встретиться с тем Кармапой, которого считаете себе ближе. 

А, может, поискать кого-то из Сото-Дзедо?

----------


## Anthony

Ох, Пема Дролкар... было б все так просто )))
- Сото, дзедо ... только книжки... Где мастеров найтить - не представляю. А особенно - русско-говорящих ))
- С Кармапой...  кхм... не на много легче )))

Ну что ж. Будем работать с тем, что есть. Как говорится "Назвался груздем - лезь в кузовок". Встал на Алмазный путь - будем практиковать Алмазный путь. Пока что визуализация 16-го Кармапы. В нем я противоречий не вижу  :Smilie: 
Что дальше будет ... а хрен его знает, если признаться. Вполне допускаю, что на пути встретится кто-то из Сото или Дзедо. Или сам Далай Лама или Сопа Ринпоче  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
И не думаю, что практики Алмазного пути пройдут зря.

P.S. Будем искать...

----------

Aliona (27.01.2012)

----------


## YanaYa

Посмотрите на этом сайте: http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru, сайт практикующих Карма Кагью, Гьялванг Кармапы Огьена Тинлей Дордже, они выкладывают материалы по трансляциям (в марте будут транслировать Кагью Монлам)

----------

Anthony (27.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Спасибо ЯнаЯ.!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну что ж. Будем работать с тем, что есть. Как говорится "Назвался груздем - лезь в кузовок". Встал на Алмазный путь - будем практиковать Алмазный путь.


Ну Вы так сильно пока не переживайте. Никуда Вы пока не встали. а только получили лунг  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (28.01.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.01.2012)

----------


## Тигги

> Кстати, носки - не единственная упайя (искусный метод) ламы Оле. В арсенале - замечательные шутки на тему секса и других "табуированных" предметов. Как неоднократно говорил сам лама (непрямая цитата), "моя задача сделать так, чтобы закомплексованные и ханжески настроенные люди убегали бы от нас, визжа..."


Оно, кстати говоря, замечательно работает. Уже сколько отсеченных.
А ту же агрессию и раздражение к любому существу прекрасно объясняет психология. Раздражение вызывается напоминанием качества, которое присуще тебе самому, но со временем притупленным (например, блоки могли выстроить родители, прививая свою собственную систему ценностей). В дальнейшем это может быть то же Учение (которое в терминологии расходится, и другому типу человека подходит, хотя глубоко внутри они прекрасно все понимают - но они уже следуют своему пути и ревностно реагируют на иное).
Ну и самое главное, чем Оле не нравится так другим буддистам, он вполне удачно практикует европейский буддизм на базе тибетского. Ключевая фраза-раздражитель: удачно практикует. Ведь сам Будда говорит, что каждому свой свет в сердце, все проверяйте сами. Главное, чтобы работало, чтобы давало результаты, тогда ты на верном пути. Кармапа 16 сам просил Оле принести буддизм на Запад, при этом он понимал, что людям западного мышления нужна иная кормушка, и он дал на это добро (вообще человек глубочайшего и широчайшего ведения). Запад уже прошел детские игры с войнушками, выживанием, сейчас все больше людей тянется к духовной пище, к познанию своего ума. В отличии от того же Востока, в котором все больше становится игр на выживание.

В меня может лететь любой камень, но прежде чем это случится, хочу чтобы люди здесь знали: я уважаю любую школу и любой путь вплоть до уединенной практики. А так же я не питаюсь раздражением и агрессией, меня оно не забавляет и не вызывает никакой реакции. Вам же лучше тратить свою драгоценную энергию на практику и развитие. Остерегайтесь пустословия и *не отнимайте у других время* на пережевывание никому не нужной и ничего не решающей "важной" темы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оно, кстати говоря, замечательно работает. Уже сколько отсеченных.


И будет гораздо больше с такой активностью. Особенно с выставлением монахов за дверь при наличии левых отмазок и нежелании обосновывать свои действия. Впрочем по некоторым данным из-за всех внутренних лицемерных игр ассоциации распадается еще один центр.

Мне можете не отвечать. От темы отписываюсь и за всем что будет здесь твориться смотреть не стану. Лень

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> он вполне удачно практикует европейский на базе тибетского


fixed

<3

----------


## Anthony

Ниче вы тему откопали  :Big Grin: 
Спасибо за ответы. Все, чего хотел от темы - получил.
Тема закрыта.

----------

Wyrd (18.07.2012)

----------

